# Mario Gotze vicinissimo all'Arsenal. Chiusura vicina.



## Renegade (18 Agosto 2015)

Secondo quanto riferiscono Gazzetta dello Sport, Daily Express e vari tabloid inglesi, l'Arsenal sarebbe vicinissima all'acquisto di Mario Gotze. Il calciatore ha ormai un rapporto irrecuperabile con Pep Guardiola ed è in uscita. C'è stato anche un interessamento del City, ma i Gunners si sono mossi più rapidamente. L'operazione sembra vicina alla conclusione nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## O Animal (18 Agosto 2015)

Mancava proprio un centrocampista offensivo all'Arsenal...


----------



## Renegade (18 Agosto 2015)

Non capisco più Arsene Wenger. Davvero non lo capisco più. Ci serve un centrale in difesa e soprattutto una punta davanti di livello internazionale però va a prendere l'ennesimo trequartista quando ci sono già Ozil e Cazorla. Così cominciamo a collezionare figurine pure noi come il City...

Ciò detto, a me Mario piace. Per me non è ancora ai livelli di Ozil, James ecc. nel suo ruolo ma potrebbe esserlo presto. Boh, vediamo cosa fa. Ad oggi non vedo dove collocarlo assieme ad Ozil e Sanchez.


----------



## juventino (18 Agosto 2015)

Wenger 
Ma come si fa a prendere l'ennesimo trequartista in una squadra che ha un eccesso di esterni, mezze punte e appunto trequartisti?


----------



## diavolo (18 Agosto 2015)

Ozil alla Juve?


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Agosto 2015)

Ozil al Milan?


----------



## Hammer (18 Agosto 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ozil alla Juve?



Bestemmierei copiosamente


----------



## Renegade (18 Agosto 2015)

Ozil non si tocca. Anche se ultimamente è un po' addormentato. Non a caso il vero Top è Sanchez. Ma spero Mesut si riprenda presto. Non capisco proprio comunque il quadro tattico. Sanchez è un esterno che ama accentrarsi, Ozil un trequartista vero che non ha il passo per fare l'esterno, Goetze stesso è sprecato sulla fascia. Boh.


----------



## bmb (18 Agosto 2015)

Spiegate a Marocchia che per prendere certa gente bisogna tirare fuori il cash.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Agosto 2015)

Cosa se ne fa?


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2015)

E la Juventus va a buttare venti milioni per Sandro e lascia perdere un talento cosi? Pazzi.


----------



## devils milano (18 Agosto 2015)

il giocatore è un fuoriclasse ma veramente in inghilterra chi costruisce la squadre, topo gigio? cioè Gotze+Ozil+Cazorla+Sanchez+Walcott+Oxlade Chamberlin...avevano prorpio la necessità di un giocatore con quelle caratteristiche?..ma i Gunners sono in buona compagnia...vedi Manchester United e Liverpool


----------



## robs91 (18 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> E la Juventus va a buttare venti milioni per Sandro e lascia perdere un talento cosi? Pazzi.


Con la differenza che il tedesco costa molto di piu sia di cartellino che,soprattutto,di ingaggio.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Agosto 2015)

Ma cosa se ne fanno con tutte quelle mezze punte che hanno? Lo mettono centravanti come faceva Pep?


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2015)

non serve all'Arsenal, ma se lo prendono anche solo per toglierlo alla Juve, chapeau


----------



## pennyhill (18 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa se ne fanno con tutte quelle mezze punte che hanno? Lo mettono centravanti come faceva Pep?


----------



## Mr. Canà (18 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Ozil al Milan?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2015)

Rivoluzione tattica  
Ramsey Wilshere Coquelin
Gotze Ozil
Sanchez​


Renegade ha scritto:


> Non capisco più Arsene Wenger. Davvero non lo capisco più. Ci serve un centrale in difesa e soprattutto una punta davanti di livello internazionale però va a prendere l'ennesimo trequartista quando ci sono già Ozil e Cazorla. *Così cominciamo a collezionare figurine pure noi come il City...*
> 
> Ciò detto, a me Mario piace. Per me non è ancora ai livelli di Ozil, James ecc. nel suo ruolo ma potrebbe esserlo presto. Boh, vediamo cosa fa. Ad oggi non vedo dove collocarlo assieme ad Ozil e Sanchez.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rivoluzione tattica
> Ramsey Wilshere Coquelin
> Gotze Ozil
> Sanchez​



Secondo me il buon [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] ha subito qualche trauma per ste figurine, del tipo che gliele rubavano a scuola.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me il buon [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] ha subito qualche trauma per ste figurine, del tipo che gliele rubavano a scuola.


Può darsi oppure non è mai riuscito a completare un album, boh


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Agosto 2015)

N'altro che va a non vincere una mazza


----------



## Doctore (18 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> N'altro che va a non vincere una mazza



.


----------



## Aron (18 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> N'altro che va a non vincere una mazza



Quoto.

Guardiola comunque è fuori di melone a far fuori uno come Goetze.


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> N'altro che va a non vincere una mazza



Purtroppo hai ragione  
Confido nel Milan World power ' per credere nel miracolo


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me il buon @Renegade ha subito qualche trauma per ste figurine, del tipo che gliele rubavano a scuola.



O forse pensavo semplicemente ad altro... 



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Può darsi oppure non è mai riuscito a completare un album, boh



La tua formazione ricorda l'albero di natale Ancelottiano. Sanchez prima punta potrebbe pure essere buono, ma c'è troppo squilibrio e l'unico giocatore difensivo è Coquelin. Noi abbiamo la peggior fase difensiva d'Europa, non mi pare una buona idea.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> La tua formazione ricorda l'albero di natale Ancelottiano. Sanchez prima punta potrebbe pure essere buono, ma c'è troppo squilibrio e l'unico giocatore difensivo è Coquelin. Noi abbiamo la peggior fase difensiva d'Europa, non mi pare una buona idea.


Infatti all'albero di natale pensavo, tuttavia sono d'accordo con te sull'equilibrio, però con un eventuale arrivo di Gotze proprio non troverei altra soluzione tattica per l'Arsenal, anche se un Mario Gotze io non lo rifiuterei mai.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti all'albero di natale pensavo, tuttavia sono d'accordo con te sull'equilibrio, però con un eventuale arrivo di Gotze proprio non troverei altra soluzione tattica per l'Arsenal, anche se un Mario Gotze io non lo rifiuterei mai.



E beh , fino a due anni fa l'Arsenal questi giocatori li creava, mica li comprava, io , come hai detto tu uno come Gotze lo vorrei sempre


----------

